# Camera Settings? (ISO, Shutter...)



## QualityCraftPens (Dec 25, 2018)

Hey all! 
     I recently got a Canon EOS Rebel T6 for photography, and taking pictures of my pens. I was wondering what setting you people use for taking close up pictures? Thanks, and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## mark james (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Conner.  Since you are posting in the "Pen Photography" Forum, I suspect you have checked out some previous threads.  If not these may be a good starting point:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/pen-photography-myths-154777/.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-composition-125808/#post1700791

Lots of great information in this forum.  I have no specialty in this topic, but find excellent suggestions for my own photography.

I use a Rebel T2i, but don't have a good understanding of its capabilities.  The preset functions are what I usually use.  :redface::redface:  Hopefully you will get some useful information.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 25, 2018)

Eric (Sylvanite) is the man when it comes talking cameras and photos. He has posted numerous threads on this topic. Take a look around or PM him and sure he will help.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 26, 2018)

Check out Pen Photography - Concept and Practice in the IAP Library, or search for  "Photography Basics", including the threads: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-exposure-115586/, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-depth-field-116545/, and http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-iso-setting-116576/.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a Nikon and a professional photographer gave me a one minute lesson- set the dial on manual, turn the wheel to focus and shoot. Also included macro photos. So easy, even I can do it. No, I'm not a cave man. I also set up a photo "studio" on a desk in my man cave- neutral cloth for a background and two flood lights set on each side to eliminate shadows. The pro said the best this is to try different things, put them on the computer and judge what is best.


----------

